# Could not start the Apache Tomcat service on Local Computer



## sankalp_nyn (Apr 3, 2009)

Could not start the Apache Tomcat service on Local Computer
Error 1067: The process treminated unexpectedly.

I installed Apache Tomcat on windows XP and unable to start the service.

Please advice 

Thank you.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Go here and look at this article:
http://tomcat.apache.org/tomcat-5.5-doc/setup.html

control panel
admin tools
services
Apache Tomcat service: started, automatic

Note: Check the setupapi.log, setuperror.txt, setuplog.txt log files to see if a mini-setup error occured?


----------



## sankalp_nyn (Apr 3, 2009)

I dont see any erros in these files


----------



## sankalp_nyn (Apr 3, 2009)

Any other solutions

Please advice.

Thanks


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Do you have java installed?


----------



## sankalp_nyn (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes, I have Java installed.


----------



## sankalp_nyn (Apr 3, 2009)

please advice on this


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Is java running in the taskbar? and in the task manager? If yes?

Then try uninstalling and reinstalling Apache Tomcat.

Note: after uninstall of the program, reboot pc, then install it again.


----------



## madhulw (Oct 7, 2009)

sankalp_nyn said:


> Could not start the Apache Tomcat service on Local Computer
> Error 1067: The process treminated unexpectedly.
> 
> I installed Apache Tomcat on windows XP and unable to start the service.
> ...


----------

